# Bruce Willis will Apple verklagen



## LuigiHallodri (4 Sep. 2012)

*Rechtsstreit um iTunes-Musiksammlung
Bruce Willis will Apple verklagen*

Bruce Willis möchte nach seinem Ableben seine Musiksammlung vererben. Weil Apple ihm genau das verbietet, will der Schauspieler nun vor Gericht gehen. Und Willis hat noch ein Ass im Ärmel, um die Nutzungsbedingungen von iTunes zu umgehen.
Der US-Schauspieler Bruce Willis will Apple verklagen, weil er bei iTunes erworbene Musik nicht an seine Kinder vererben darf. Das berichtete die Internetseite „pressetext.com“ am Montag. Demnach habe sich Willis zu dem Schritt entschlossen, als er erfahren habe, dass er nicht der Eigentümer der Musikstücke sei, die er über den Apple-Dienst erworben hat, sondern lediglich eine Lizenz zur Wiedergabe habe.

Wie „pressetext.com“ weiter berichtete, erwägt Willis in fünf US-Bundesstaaten gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von Apple zu klagen. Diese verbieten jegliche Weitergabe von über iTunes gekaufter Musik. Ferner plane Willis dem Bericht zufolge eine Stiftung zu gründen, die seine Musikdateien verwalten solle, um die Nutzungsbedingungen zu umgehen.
Apple könnte Geschäftsbedingungen anpassen
„Viele Menschen werden überrascht sein, wenn sie feststellen, dass sie die gekaufte Musik gar nicht besitzen. Es ist mehr als verständlich, dass man gesammelte Musikstücke an seine Kinder weitergeben will“, sagte Willis´ Rechtsanwalt Chris Walton „pressetext.com“ zufolge. Er gehe allerdings davon aus, dass Apple seine Geschäftsbedingungen anpassen werde, um seine Nutzer nicht zu verärgern.

Sollte Willis Klage erfolgreich sein, könnte dies also auch Millionen anderer Nutzer von iTunes zugute kommen.


Quelle: focus.de


*Yippie ja yeah Schweinebacke!* :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Sep. 2012)

Finde ich gut, das endlich jemand gegen diese Hirnwaschmaschine was tut:thumbup:​


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Sep. 2012)

Legt euch bloß nicht mit McClane an!


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2012)

Jippijahe Schweinebacke


----------

